# Tukong Moosul.



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2002)

Tukong Moosul, the Korean Special Forces art:
http://www.usadojo.com/abouttukongmoosul.htm
http://tukong.com/tukong/
http://www.tukongusa.com/


----------



## arnisador (Jul 4, 2002)

One of these sites has recent newspaper stories on this system, apparently also known as _teukgong musul_:
http://tukong.com/tukong/washtimes.htm
http://tukong.com/tukong/washpost.htm
http://tukong.com/tukong/history/herald.htm
http://tukong.com/tukong/history/herald2.htm


----------

